#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-10-13
<pirad0> holita
<pirad0> ha alguienle balento ubuntu  10.04 lts en el portatil?
<pirad0> ha alguien le va lento ubuntu 10.04 lts en el portatil?
<pirad0> en que canal en español me pueden resolver la duda?
<m4v> #ubuntu-es es el canal de soporte
<pirad0> gracias haber si tiro para el
#ubuntu-es-locos 2013-10-13
<jose> m4v: ping
<m4v> jose: pong
<jose> m4v: preguntica, este canal se usa para algo?
<m4v> no realmente, es para coordinar cosa entre los LoCos hispanos pero no se hace nada.
<m4v> cosas*
<jose> m4v: por curiosidad, hace cuanto tiempo que lleva inactivo?
<m4v> y desde el 2012 supongo?
<jose> genial, gracias por el dato
<m4v> hace unos años se hacía más actividades pero los LoCos han perdido momento y no veo casi nada últimamente.
<jose> me parece que es un tema que me gustaria conversar con el lococouncil
<jose> en launchpad tambien hay un equipo que al momento esta restringiendo a otros equipos el ser open o delegated, ya que es moderated
<jose> intente que se trabaje cuando todavia yo no era parte del lococouncil, pero quedo en stand-by
